# Congratulations Edwin!



## cuchuflete

Congratulations Edwin!

1001+

Thanks for all the fascinating ideas.




 Saludos,
Cuchu
​


----------



## Artrella

Thank you for all your help .... congratulations Edwin!!      ​


----------



## Benjy

ahh but has he really just posted 999+? it could just be the maya..
thanks for the varied and interesting contributions that you make to the fourms


----------



## alc112

¡¡¡Felicitaciones!!!


----------



## VenusEnvy

Oh, Edwin, congratulations!


----------



## Philippa

*  Congratulations, Mathmo!!   *  ​
Y un chiste matemático para ti:
de este enlace (segura que ya lo has oído, pero es muy apto para tu fiesta de 1000 posts)
Esta era una fiesta de 0 (ceros)...
a) Llega el 10, y lo atajan en la puerta, y el 10 les dice : Oye, que onda,
¿acaso no puedo andar con bastón?.
b) Llega el 101, y cuando lo atajan dice: Oye, loco, no ves que ando
con muletas...
c) Llega el 7, y cuando lo atajan dice: ¡Bah, es que pensé que era
una fiesta de disfraces...!
d) Llega el infinito, y le dicen: ah, no, usted si que no entra.
Y el infinito dice: Desgraciado, nos discriminas por ser siameses...
e) Llega el 1 y le dicen: ¿Y usted?.Responde: Es que me puse a dieta.
f) Llega el 8, y le dicen: Usted si que no entra, y no me diga que viene disfrazado, y el 8 dice: No, yo soy un 0, pero vine con cinturón...
g) Llega el 6 y antes que lo atajen dice: ¿Qué pasa? No te gustan los "PUNK"?
h) Llega el 40 y dice: Yo pensé que podía traer a mi novia...
i) Llega el 9 y le dicen: Señor, si quiere entrar, súbase la cremallera 
del pantalón!
 ¿Hay una razón por qué el 4 sería la novia de cero?
Aparte de eso, entiendo todo  
Philippa


----------



## Phryne

*******


¿¿¿¿¿FELICIDADES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*******​ 


			
				Philippa said:
			
		

> ¿Hay una razón por qué el 4 sería la novia de cero?
> Aparte de eso, entiendo todo
> Philippa



Tal vez porque parece una pollerita, o alguien con piernas cruzadas? Es como una persona (bien femenina) de la cintura para abajo... quién sabe?


----------



## alc112

Philippa said:
			
		

> * Congratulations, Mathmo!!  *​
> 
> 
> Y un chiste matemático para ti:
> de este enlace (segur*o* que ya lo has oído, pero es muy apto para tu fiesta de 1000 posts)
> Esta era una fiesta de 0 (ceros)...
> ¿Hay una razón por qué el 4 sería la novia de cero?
> Aparte de eso, entiendo todo
> Philippa


 
jajajajajja
Muy buenos!!
Creo que eligieron el 4 porque no tiene forma circular, por lo tanto no puede "transformarse" en 0.


----------



## Philippa

Phryne said:
			
		

> Tal vez porque parece una *pollerita*, o alguien con piernas cruzadas? Es como una persona (bien femenina) de la cintura para abajo... quién sabe?


¿pollerita?

Y alc... ¿no puedo decir 'segur*a* que....' en vez de 'estoy segura que....' pero más corto?

Gracias a los 2
Philippa


----------



## Like an Angel

*¡¡¡Felicitaciones amigo Edwin!!!, gracias por tus aportes, tu ayuda y por muchos miles más  *

PD: ¡Muy bueno el chiste Phil!, lo del 4 no quiero pensar que es parte del chistecito machista que dice que las mujeres tenemos 4 neuronas, una para cada hornalla **


----------



## Phryne

Philippa said:
			
		

> ¿pollerita?



Disculpá, Phillipa,  "pollera" (arg.) = "falda" (esp.)

el 4 tiene una _falda _pequeña.


----------



## lauranazario

1000 posts already??? Here's to your first K, Edwin... congratulations!

Saludos,
LN


----------



## Zephyrus

Congratulations, Edwin!!!!

y que sean muchos posts más


----------



## supercrom

> Originally Posted by *Philippa*
> ¿Hay una razón por para qué el 4 sería la novia del cero?
> Aparte de eso, entiendo todo
> Philippa


 Me parece que es porque el cuatro tiene una *rayita horizontal* y pareciera un brazo femenino que se apoya en el brazo masculino.
También se puede decir para "Yo pensé que podía traer a mi novia...", "Yo pensé que podría traer a mi pareja (compañía)".

*Supercrom*


----------



## supercrom

*¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡Muchas felicidades, Edwin!!!!!*​ 
*Supercrom*


----------



## Whodunit

_Muchas felicidades_


----------



## te gato

_*CONGRATULATIONS   EDWIN*_
_ON 1000 POSTS...._
_KEEP UP THE FANTASTIC WORK.._

te gato


----------



## abc

Edwin, Congratulations!


----------



## Agnès E.

Bravo, Edwin !!


----------



## Edwin

Benjy said:
			
		

> ahh but has he really just posted 999+? it could just be the maya..


Yes, Ben, by George, you've got it!  All is "the illusion of a limited, purely physical and mental reality in which our everyday consciousness has become entangled, a veiling of the true, unitary Self!"  MAYA 



...............


----------



## timpeac

Congratulations, Edwin!


----------



## Lancel0t

Congratulations Edwin.


----------



## the babes

OH MY GOD!!!! you are so our hero! I mean you rock Edwin! dont ever change! We would love to make that many entries. Please email us back to talk because your superb. Your so an inspiration. Hopefully 1 day we will have that many entries! we hav 3 so far so we think we are pretty close. Love you millions love Emma, Kathrynn and Becca aka the babes


----------



## funnydeal

*Congratulations Edwin*​


----------

